# Got my pack! Yay!



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Just got my pack and i'm very impressed!

The magazines are of a very high standard and all those involved should be very proud! My pack had music cd's and all sorts of goodies. I cant wait to clean my car so I can affix the stickers now!

Anyways, well done to all!

Ant


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Does the pack contents change every year then? Got a CD ROM in mine last summer but no music CDs. :? :x


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Not sure mate, but I did see somewhere about throwing in extra goodies due to the delay in receiving packs? Maybe these were the extras?

Ant


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The pack can change and does from time to time. It depends what extras we can get at what price. The pack generally gets fuller, rather than just changes


----------

